# Will Rogers unlock an iPhone 4?



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope to purchase a 6th gen. iPhone from Apple, one that isn't locked so when I travel to the US I can use it there. I have another year left on my contract with Rogers from when I got the iPhone 4.

When I purchase the 6th gen iPhone and then use it on my current Rogers contract, will Rogers unlock my old iPhone 4 for me, or can I get it unlocked some other way if they don't.

I unlocked and jail braked my iPhone 3G when I got my iPhone 4, but I'd rather not have to jailbreak the iPhone 4 to unlock it.


----------



## sorin1974 (Aug 29, 2012)

I would not Jail Brake an iPhone as It will void your warranty


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Benito said:


> I hope to purchase a 6th gen. iPhone from Apple, one that isn't locked so when I travel to the US I can use it there. I have another year left on my contract with Rogers from when I got the iPhone 4.
> 
> When I purchase the 6th gen iPhone and then use it on my current Rogers contract, will Rogers unlock my old iPhone 4 for me, or can I get it unlocked some other way if they don't.
> 
> I unlocked and jail braked my iPhone 3G when I got my iPhone 4, but I'd rather not have to jailbreak the iPhone 4 to unlock it.


Rogers will unlock the phone for a nominal fee, assuming the device is no longer subsidized, and the account is in good standing.

I believe the fee is currently $50.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

The iPhone 4 is subsidized, I assume for as long as the contract which is three years. However, if I am putting a newer iPhone on that contract, I am wondering if they would unlock it even though the iPhone 4 is still subsidized because I am still using that contract with them for the duration of the year. I'm not going to cancel the three year contract until it runs its course.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Benito said:


> The iPhone 4 is subsidized, I assume for as long as the contract which is three years. However, if I am putting a newer iPhone on that contract, I am wondering if they would unlock it even though the iPhone 4 is still subsidized because I am still using that contract with them for the duration of the year. I'm not going to cancel the three year contract until it runs its course.


If you resign a new contract, then the old one is considered paid off. Shouldn't be an issue unlocking it.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

What is involved with doing this? I bought my 4S from Apple unlocked, but my old iPhone 4 which I gave to my mom is locked to Rogers. Currently I am not in contract with Rogers, as the 3 years is up, but still have my plan with them. Can I have them unlock this phone? Is it just a phone call, bill my account and they do the rest on their end? Or is there something they need to do hardware wise to unlock it?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

wonderings said:


> What is involved with doing this? I bought my 4S from Apple unlocked, but my old iPhone 4 which I gave to my mom is locked to Rogers. Currently I am not in contract with Rogers, as the 3 years is up, but still have my plan with them. Can I have them unlock this phone? Is it just a phone call, bill my account and they do the rest on their end? Or is there something they need to do hardware wise to unlock it?


No hardware changes.

You phone them, get the phone unlocked, and then (if memory serves), plug the phone into iTunes to update the lock status.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

John Clay said:


> No hardware changes.
> 
> You phone them, get the phone unlocked, and then (if memory serves), plug the phone into iTunes to update the lock status.


Is that with anybody?
I have my iPhone with Virgin and even though I paid it off,
It's still locked to Virgin, When I phoned them to unlock it,
They told me to take to a street person to unlock it. WTF?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> Is that with anybody?
> I have my iPhone with Virgin and even though I paid it off,
> It's still locked to Virgin, When I phoned them to unlock it,
> They told me to take to a street person to unlock it. WTF?


All carriers can technically do it, but only Rogers is offering it in Canada (as far as I'm aware).


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Based on their official Apple carrier list support page, it seems Fido, Rogers & Telus are the only carriers in Canada authorized to hardware unlock an iPhone. 

iPhone: Locating wireless carriers


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

John Clay said:


> All carriers can technically do it, but only Rogers is offering it in Canada (as far as I'm aware).


For sure Fido will do it (I've done it) and I know of mates in Kelowna on Telus doing it (as per above).


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Will Rogers unlocks an iPhone:


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Funny I was thinking the same thing!
You're also giving your age away!!


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Put me on the list for the "Will Rogers' connection too.
thanks for the pic.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Ha-I couldn't resist!


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

How much would Rogers charge to unlock a subsidized phone? Or would they even do it?


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

will not do.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

lily18 said:


> How much would Rogers charge to unlock a subsidized phone? Or would they even do it?


You'd have to buy out the remaining term on the contract, and then pay $50 for the unlock.


----------



## croato (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi guys just wondered if someone can direct me for my problem..
I have iPhone 4 simlocked to Rogers Canada, but I am in Europe now and wondering if I could get my iPhone ulocked for other carriers since my contract expired and my warranty also expired.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

croato said:


> Hi guys just wondered if someone can direct me for my problem..
> I have iPhone 4 simlocked to Rogers Canada, but I am in Europe now and wondering if I could get my iPhone ulocked for other carriers since my contract expired and my warranty also expired.


Call Rogers to enquire about an official unlock. Granted that would be long distance from Europe. However with that said I believe you have to be a current Rogers customer for them to unlock it. Since I assume you no longer have a roger account then they may not unlock it.

The other option which may be an option is to find a third party in Europe to unlock the iPhone. It won't be ideal and it may come with some added headaches 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## croato (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, I already called local unlockers here in EU they want like 250 CAD which is total rippoff...my mobile number at Rogers was +1 604 761 6417, dk if I should call the Rogers from here 'cause they will probaby overcharge for the call.
Oh thx anyway, I guess I wont be using my iPhone for some time until someone cracks the 6.0.


----------



## raydar (Jun 30, 2011)

Benito said:


> The iPhone 4 is subsidized, I assume for as long as the contract which is three years. However, if I am putting a newer iPhone on that contract, I am wondering if they would unlock it even though the iPhone 4 is still subsidized because I am still using that contract with them for the duration of the year. I'm not going to cancel the three year contract until it runs its course.


I did a similar thing.

Rogers does unlock the iPhone for a $50 fee (mandatory) granted:

- Account is in good standing
- A billing period/month has passed. That's long enough time that you can't return the new device you upgraded to anymore since they can't re-lock the phone
- You have already paid the hardware discount or are willing to pay what is remaining of it
- You are the original/latest owner of the contract iPhone was locked to


----------



## croato (Jan 23, 2013)

C'mon guys I need one person with some spare time that would call the Rogers their number is 1-888-764-3771 and their hours are: Monday to Friday 8AM to midnight and Saturday and Sunday 8AM to 9PM EST...and just have a little chit-chat and ask them if they could unlock my iPhone for free :

How to Unlock a Rogers Phone for Free | eHow.com

I think you don't have anything to loose but some time.
All you need is the IMEI NO. : 01 242600 686244 8


----------



## croato (Jan 23, 2013)

Rogers adopts new unlocking policy. This cannot help me yet to unlock my iPhone. Still waiting, almost a month now.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Fido appears to have adopted this policy now as well. Would have been nice to have known this before my recent trip down south but at least I can get it done before the next one. Woot!


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

Just got my older iPhone unlocked through them, was pretty painless. Taking it on a trip to the US later this spring, will see how it works out.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Of course, it has to be a phone you purchased *from Rogers* in order to get them to unlock it.

Seems fair to me.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

More like you have to be the original owner of the phone to get it unlocked by Rogers. 
Perhaps they want to make sure that you completed your agreement before proceeding rather than letting you make money by reselling it for the extra that it is worth.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

IllusionX said:


> More like you have to be the original owner of the phone to get it unlocked by Rogers.
> Perhaps they want to make sure that you completed your agreement before proceeding rather than letting you make money by reselling it for the extra that it is worth.


Rogers will unlock an iPhone if you are NOT the original owner. Of course they may not unlock it if it was reported as stolen or if it has money outstanding on the original account of the original owner. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Do they? Can I just call Rogers and have it unlocked for the same 50$? Even if I am not with Rogers? 
My wife is using chatr with a Rogers phone...


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

You need to be a Rogers customer for them to unlock it. You could try and get a payasyou go account and unlock it through that account. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Ill try to call on behalf of my (work) account then. 
I wonder.. Is it better to unlock an iPhone 4. Or wait till my (work) account contract over and unlock my 4s? But that will be at least another year..


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Rogers has no limit on phones they will unlock as long as you meet their requirements. I've purchased used phones then had very little issues unlocking them on a pay as you go account that doesn't get used for anything anymore. I'm up to unlocking 4 devices for friends with Rogers. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## marybro (May 16, 2013)

Benito said:


> I hope to purchase a 6th gen. iPhone from Apple, one that isn't locked so when I travel to the US I can use it there. I have another year left on my contract with Rogers from when I got the iPhone 4.
> 
> When I purchase the 6th gen iPhone and then use it on my current Rogers contract, will Rogers unlock my old iPhone 4 for me, or can I get it unlocked some other way if they don't.
> 
> I unlocked and jail braked my iPhone 3G when I got my iPhone 4, but I'd rather not have to jailbreak the iPhone 4 to unlock it.


not sure whether rogers will unlock your iPhone... in that case you can opt for online service providers to get your phone unlocked.... when I wanted my mobile unlocked I did it with MobileUnlocker.com to get unlock codes... they helped me in unlocking and provided step by step instructions on how to unlock my mobile.... so instead of jailbreaking you can go for unlocking...


----------

